

Dan Wallach teaches vote hacking at Rice University - phyzzyzx
http://www.media.rice.edu/media/NewsBot.asp?MODE=VIEW&ID=11608

======
phyzzyzx
More information is at the course blog. <http://seclab.cs.rice.edu/comp527>

